# Starting to get into this



## sdlink (Dec 4, 2010)

Fairly new here, been lurking for a while and I think this is my first real post. My story is I received a Life-Like train set back in my late elementary years (probably around 1990ish) that for some reason I just always kept in a box even after getting married and going through a few cross country moves. I pulled it out a few years ago to show my daughter and she loved watching it go around and it kind of got me interested again so last year I picked up the Grand Valley Junction Kit from Woodland Scenics and started putting it together. Once I had the track laid I started to run my old Life-Like train on it and man was I disappointed. It barely ran and I had to keep nudging it along. I basically ignored the whole deal for about 6-8 months and after having visited my in-laws and pulling out his old train set for my boys to see I caught the bug again. I cleaned up the old Life-Like really good and it did alright, but again it was loud, slow and needed a lot of nudging. 

I finally went out and bought an Atlas Trainman BNSF GP39-2 yesterday and put it on the track and HOLY COW!! I was amazed at how quiet and slow it ran on the track. I was absolutely blown away!! Needless to say I was quite impressed and can't wait to continue on in this hobby!


----------



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

Good to have ya! I love this hobby too!!! The advancements since I was a kid starting this with my dad 20+ years ago is just phenominal! I love the DCC features, and the computer control features... I want to have that kind of control with I get up and running!!! This forum is great, with loads of information. Have fun lookin, and ask if u got questions, all these people here are great!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree, I started some time around 200-ish got out of it for a while, then found my old starter set my parents bought me and I fell back in love with the hobby!! now I have a small fleet of trains, most DC but Im slowly getting DCC trains to use!!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh boy, you're on the slippery slope. Before you know you'll be selling blood for trains!
Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You have been hooked, welcome aboard.


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

JackC said:


> Oh boy, you're on the slippery slope. Before you know you'll be selling blood for trains!


And hiding packages from hobby shops around the country from your wife / significant other.

(Meh, not really. Current wife is MUCH calmer about my hobby expenditures than previous wife. )


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds like the hook is set. Real him in boys. I got the net ready


----------



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

I get my packages shipped to my job to avoid that entire mess. Luckily I get small bonuses through out the year to fund this great habit, I mean HOBBY, and ofcourse, then the wife does get wind of anything, I throw out that there could be much worse hobbies I could partake in... that usually hushes her up for a while


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

He'll be down to one kidney and half a liver within a year. But he'll have a great layout, DCC too!


----------



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

Should I share this with him??

http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/

... or is this tooo soon??
    :laugh:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

:laugh: I recently made two great purchases from Sawgunner. When the first arrived I got "whatdya buy Casey Jones"? Then a couple of weeks later "Here ya go again Casey"

I am very,very fortunate to have a very understanding wife. All the years I spent in racing I worked second jobs and never touched a penny of "house money". Never neglected my family. Attended school plays, little league and POP Warner football games. Whenever we where in the black with purses won [rarely] I took my wife and kids out or on vacation.

Only time I was afraid to go to sleep was when I sprung a 27 foot sport fisherman boat on her,,but after just one cruise around the bay she was on board as they say. But it did cost me a new car for her later....:laugh:


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

i have a slightly different method. if the wife ever asks if she can buy something, i always agree, then i add it to the tally. 

so when i want to buy something there is no way for her to get out of it.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

zorba said:


> i have a slightly different method. if the wife ever asks if she can buy something, i always agree, then i add it to the tally.
> 
> so when i want to buy something there is no way for her to get out of it.




Smart move, just like me  lo!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

You're a sucker if you don't have a system (or 2) for avoiding wife aggro 

Atleast this hobby is kid friendly :thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i guess I am lucky, My wife dose not mind me buying trains stuff. She can sell it after I am gone,


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Well what about roommate aggro? Tho he knows this hobby is what gets me through the hard points in life! Like being with out a job!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*The secret....SHOES!!*

Well we have the fortune/misfortune of having a tradeoff...my trains and my wifes shoe collection. The joke at our house is Who has more shoes...Mom or Imelda Marcos(for those old enough who remember the wife of Ferdinand Marcos...ruler of the Phillipines!)...can always get a rise outta her on that one....just don't bring up Purses!!!:laugh:


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

dont forget boys, as a last resort, forgiveness is easier to achieve than permission


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Southern said:


> i guess I am lucky, My wife dose not mind me buying trains stuff. She can sell it after I am gone,


Oh yeah, and if she sells it for what *you said you paid *someone is going to get a heck of a deal!!!:laugh:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

zorba said:


> dont forget boys, as a last resort, forgiveness is easier to achieve than permission


Haha, sure is!



JackC said:


> Oh yeah, and if she sells it for what *you said you paid *someone is going to get a heck of a deal!!!:laugh:


True that!


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

broox, where do you get your stuff from?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I get most my stuff either from local store or eBay...Or here


----------



## sdlink (Dec 4, 2010)

I can tell I will fit in with this group well. My other hobby is Radio Controlled Cars and that one isn't exactly cheap either, but what hobby is? Thankfully my boys are really into trains right now so that will be a big help going forward!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't feel too bad about the life-like locos, they are only meant to be used as starter for the hobby. Hell, when I get my dcc stuff going, I will run them the least and just keep them as props inside engine houses (with the exception of my UP high hood that I love so much!).


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Same for the earlier Athearn engines (like my BN2267) it was meant to be a starter engine but I love it so much and love how smooth its always been (and reliable) that I always run it and decided when the time comes it will be getting DCC chips in it as well...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

JackC said:


> Oh yeah, and if she sells it for what *you said you paid *someone is going to get a heck of a deal!!!:laugh:


 
She had better sell it for more than what I paid! She know what I paid and what it is brining on Ebay. lol to the train store to buy more.


----------



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

jjb727 said:


> Don't feel too bad about the life-like locos, they are only meant to be used as starter for the hobby. Hell, when I get my dcc stuff going, I will run them the least and just keep them as props inside engine houses (with the exception of my UP high hood that I love so much!).


I love my Proto2000 E8/9 sets 

Although I dont have anything to compare too


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2012)

*Life-Like Locos*

Proto 2000 and 1000 engines are excellent buys. Good detail, heavy, good sound, when installed, and good pricing. Older 'Life-Like' locos are not at all comparable to Proto versions, and as I read the comment, the writer was referring to the Proto line.
Early Athearns -- Blue Box--were dependable, readily available, easy to work on and inexpensive. They were a definite step up from the early Bachmanns and Life-Likes. Many current hobbyists in the model train world benefited from Irv's offerings.


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

I have to say that reading this thread has given me multiple chuckles! :laugh::laugh:

Oh, if you guys only knew what we woman are buying without your knowledge... 

However, NIMT knows... it's all for my new HO collection... well, almost all of it. Hey a girl does need shoes, purses, and other shiney things!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

ICRR Junkie said:


> I get my packages shipped to my job to avoid that entire mess. Luckily I get small bonuses through out the year to fund this great habit, I mean HOBBY, and ofcourse, then the wife does get wind of anything, I throw out that there could be much worse hobbies I could partake in... that usually hushes her up for a while





JackC said:


> He'll be down to one kidney and half a liver within a year. But he'll have a great layout, DCC too!





zorba said:


> i have a slightly different method. if the wife ever asks if she can buy something, i always agree, then i add it to the tally.
> 
> so when i want to buy something there is no way for her to get out of it.





broox said:


> You're a sucker if you don't have a system (or 2) for avoiding wife aggro
> 
> Atleast this hobby is kid friendly :thumbsup:





Southern said:


> i guess I am lucky, My wife dose not mind me buying trains stuff. She can sell it after I am gone,





MacDaddy55 said:


> Well we have the fortune/misfortune of having a tradeoff...my trains and my wifes shoe collection. The joke at our house is Who has more shoes...Mom or Imelda Marcos(for those old enough who remember the wife of Ferdinand Marcos...ruler of the Phillipines!)...can always get a rise outta her on that one....just don't bring up Purses!!!:laugh:





zorba said:


> dont forget boys, as a last resort, forgiveness is easier to achieve than permission


I got super lucky, I married a woman that loves trains!


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

NIMT

i wasnt just talking about trains. i have way to many things that i like to buy.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

zorba said:


> broox, where do you get your stuff from?


train stuff? local stores for track and a few starter sets. actually her and her bro have known the owner of the closest store for years so she gets a better price than me :laugh: 

i got a good deal on scenery supplies from another forum, 2nd hand that is.

but i think ebay or these forums will be where the bargains are at. buying a few small things from the US and getting the parcels consolidated then sent here.


But for general purchases, i've got a few systems in place. sent to mates houses, stashed in cupboards till she's not suspicious... etc. :laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Zorba,
If you find things in the U.S. you would like to get, I do accusations and forwarding for several Guys in OZ. Most guys buy things over a month or so then I send it all out in one shipment.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope you don't accusation me NIMT. Ha! Pete


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

zorba said:


> broox, where do you get your stuff from?


I was a little sleep deprived when I replied last nite, didn't realise you're an Adelaidean too :thumbsup:

Rob at Hobby Fix on Marion Rd, Richmond (Used to be at the Brickworks) is my local hook up. Doesn't carry a lot of train stock, just a few assorted track pieces and some starter sets, but could get pretty much anything in.

But Forums, Ebay and the occasional swap meet (like the one at the Angle Park dog track) are where I'll look for the real bargains. And I'm sure I'll take up NIMT and others on their offers of consolidating packages from the US :thumbsup:

We've only got cheap DC locos at the moment, when the kids get a bit bigger / the layout gets larger we'll most likely _invest_() in some higher end locos... Probably will help if we narrow down what era/style we want to model. haha.


Sorry for the thread hijack hwell:


EDIT:
actually theres another local chap here too - Gustovski (I think?)
I think he was trying to kitbash some tram kits and build the one of the old Glenelg Trams!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Dang spell check!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Dang spell check!


stop typeing with that dang iPhone of yours NIMT and get a computer....its the iPhone auto correct's fault


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> stop typeing with that dang iPhone of yours NIMT and get a computer....its the iPhone auto correct's fault


iphone????? What the heck is that? Sounds like something I'd let the wolf chew on.
Try a Galaxy S! But I don't use it for the web.
I use a 3.8ghz, 32gig ram, 2 gig video, 500GB Raptor main and a 3TB storage drive, displayed on a 32inch LED monitor, to play on MTF!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

probably just enough grunt to trawl forums :laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

lol not bad NIMT I got 2gb video 64 Gibson ram hehe...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Apple IIe


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Southern said:


> Apple IIe


:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Sweet!
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

Broox, you must be opposite end of town to me. im going to check out junction hobbies this week on main north road. 

i checked out hobby habbit, but there train range was pretty crappy and i stood in there for about 30 mins and no one came up to me.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

NIMT said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Sweet!
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


don't laugh. I had two floppy drives. and the screen was green!

I got it new.


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> stop typeing with that dang iPhone of yours NIMT and get a computer....its the iPhone auto correct's fault


get a computer? try there are three in the house, now... my laptop, his main computer, and a computer to run JMRI


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Southern said:


> don't laugh. I had two floppy drives. and the screen was green!
> 
> I got it new.


I hand build my first computer using wirewrap boards. Yep, it had the green text-only screen, upper case only.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey NIMT: I am impressed with you didnt know you were into big rig pc's:laugh: I t would also make a nice server


----------

